# هل شعــــرت .....



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

لا تستسلم للقلق عندما يعجز عقلك عن مواجهة مواقف الحياة 
بل تذكر اعمال الله السابقة معك و عنايته بك لتقوم و تصلى و تطلب تدخله ,
 و على قدر احتياجك ألح عليه و أسجد أمامه و تعلق به حتى يعطيك ,
و أفتح كتابك المقدس لتسمع كلمات مطمئنة منه فهو حصن منيع لكل من يلتجئ إليه
هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.

هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.

هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.

هل شعرت بوحدة لم يتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما ترى  حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.

هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.

هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.

هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.
هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ.. .... حبيب......؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟

هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......

إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.

فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.

متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.

عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو

ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

وثق

انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.

آمين


----------



## فادية (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعــــرت .....*

*موضوع   رائع  عزيزتي  تويتي  *
*يستحق  ان يكون  الموضوع المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع  *
*

*
*التمييز*​​


----------



## dr.sheko (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*

موضوع جمييييييييل جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك









يا تويتى موضوع فعلا جميل اوى اوى

دايما متميزه يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعــــرت .....*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع   رائع  عزيزتي  تويتي  *
> *يستحق  ان يكون  الموضوع المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع  *
> *
> 
> ...


امممممم احم احم
ميرسى ياحبيبتى بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه
اخجلتم تواضعنا





ميرسى بجد للتميييييييز
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك :t31:


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



dr.sheko قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييل جدا
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى جدا ليك يا دكتور شيكو
نورت الموضوع




مرسى كتير ليك :t13:


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كاندتى حبيبتى
ميرسى خالص مالص لتهنئتك




يارب يكون الموضوع عجبك
نورتى الموضوع :t31:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*

*



			لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو

ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

وثق

انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله ياتويتى بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
ومبروك التميز يا حبيبتى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> الله ياتويتى بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> ومبروك التميز يا حبيبتى ​*



ميرسى يانوجا ياحبيتى 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
والحمدلله ان الموضوع عجبببببك :wub:


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



marmar_maroo قال:


>


ميرسى يامارو ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياحبيتى

ميرسى لمرووورك :t31:


----------



## Meriamty (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*





الله يا تويتى موضوع جميل جدا ومعزى 

حقيقى مافيش غير يسوع هو اللى يقدر يمسح دموعنا 

ويشيل عننا كل الالام والجراح النفسيه 

موضوع رائع يستحق التميز 

مبروك يا قمر ودايما عايزين مواضيع حلوة كده زى ما عودتينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## samt8004 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*

فعلا موضوع جميل وربنا يسدد الاحتيجات


----------



## mase7ya (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



twety قال:


> *هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
> 
> هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
> 
> ...



*هو الشعور الي بحسة مرات كثيرة بدون اي سبب شكراً على الموضوع*


----------



## vetaa (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



> عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
> 
> ثق أن فيه الكفاية.
> 
> ...



تووووووووويتى اية الموضوع الجامد دة
لا بتغيبى وتطلعى بالحاجات اللى من الاخر
جميييييييييل بجد

والف مبروك على التميز
وكأنى بجد اخدتة
اخواااااااات بقى:t33:


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



Meriamty قال:


> الله يا تويتى موضوع جميل جدا ومعزى
> 
> حقيقى مافيش غير يسوع هو اللى يقدر يمسح دموعنا
> 
> ...


ميرسى يامريمتى ياقمر
طبعا ملناش غيرة يقوينا ويعزينا
ميرسى لمرورك ولتهنئتك :t13:
​


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



samt8004 قال:


> فعلا موضوع جميل وربنا يسدد الاحتيجات


امييييييييييين
ميرسى لمروورك 
​


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



mase7ya قال:


> *هو الشعور الي بحسة مرات كثيرة بدون اي سبب شكراً على الموضوع*


حاولى تروحى الكنيسه دايما وتمارسى الاسرار
الاعتراف والتناول وتروحى القداس
هتلاقى نفسك قربتى جدا لربنا 
طبعا بقرايه الانجيل والكتب الروحيه كمان 
ربنا يساعدك يسندك ويفرح قلبك 
وميرسى لمرووووورك


----------



## sweetly heart (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



> وثق
> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة



لا اعتقد ذلك لانو الاحزان لا تنتهى تبقى كما هى التغير يكوزن فى شخصية الانسان واكتشافاته للواقع بس بعد هيك يكون اقوى من ظروفه ويكون فاهم شو المغزى من الحياة ولماذا خلقه الله بيصل مرحلة الرضى عن النفس 

لا يوجد شئ بدون سبب وان لم نفهمه لان الرب يخفى لنا دائما حكمة من خلف الماساة والمعاناة ودائما قريب اذا بكيت فهو جانبك يبكى اكثر منك اذا حزنت فهو يشاركك كل ذلك 

شكرا تويتى واتمنى الكم السعادة الابدية


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



sweetly heart قال:


> لا اعتقد ذلك لانو الاحزان لا تنتهى تبقى كما هى التغير يكوزن فى شخصية الانسان واكتشافاته للواقع بس بعد هيك يكون اقوى من ظروفه ويكون فاهم شو المغزى من الحياة ولماذا خلقه الله بيصل مرحلة الرضى عن النفس
> 
> لا يوجد شئ بدون سبب وان لم نفهمه لان الرب يخفى لنا دائما حكمة من خلف الماساة والمعاناة ودائما قريب اذا بكيت فهو جانبك يبكى اكثر منك اذا حزنت فهو يشاركك كل ذلك
> 
> شكرا تويتى واتمنى الكم السعادة الابدية


لو قلبنا وحياتنا بين ايدين الهنا الحنون
ونكون واثقين من كده
لا يمكن نضعف ولا اى حاجه تهزنا
كلامك جمييييييل جدا سويتلى هارت
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ميرسى لمروووووورك


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع راائع جدا ومعزي *
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
*وتعيشي وتجبلنا مواضيع جميله *
*ربنا يكون معاكي *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع يا تويتى بجد
الف مبروك التميز يا عسل​


----------



## happy angel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
> 
> ثق أن فيه الكفاية.
> 
> ...



موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياتويتى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كل حاجه شعرت بيها مشعارفه اوصفلك بكيت اد ايه وانا بقرا موضوع بجد يستاهل التميز
يسوع يحميكى حبيبتى​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااا تويتي  بالفعل موضوع مميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل جدا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا تويتى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع  المتميز لهذا  الاسبوع :- هل شعــــرت .....*



vetaa قال:


> تووووووووويتى اية الموضوع الجامد دة
> لا بتغيبى وتطلعى بالحاجات اللى من الاخر
> جميييييييييل بجد
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه داما كده تاخدى حاجتى الحلوة*
*وتسبيلى اللى ميعجبكيش :smil8:*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر يا حبى يا صغيورة*
*نورتى ماى موضوع *


----------



## محب 22 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي واختي 
ان لم تجعلك هموم وتجارب الحياة على الوقوف فما عليك الا ان تنحني على ركبتيك

بوركتي اختي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محب 22 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي واختي 
ان لم تجعلك هموم وتجارب الحياة على الوقوف على *قدميك*  فما عليك الا ان تنحني على *ركبتيك*

بوركتي اختي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## twety (11 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع راائع جدا ومعزي *​
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليكى يا ماى لاف *
*انتظرى منى اكيد هاجى فى يوم واجبلك موضوع حلو*
*بس انتى متزهقيش هههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر لردك *


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

_ثق

انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.
​_

_ بأمانه

راااائع جداا
و

مميز


ويعطى الأمل


منتهى الشكر

الرب يباركك


صلى لى_​


----------

